# Cimarron Field Trial



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

Any news, anyone?

G Jones


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

I knew Gjones would be the first to ask.... let me
be the second to ask....

Any results out there?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Open callbacks to the land blind - 18 dogs:

3, 5, 6, 16, 18, 19, 25, 27, 29, 31, 33, 34, 35, 37, 40, 43, 44, 46

Open callbacks to the water blind - 14 dogs:

3, 16, 18, 19, 25, 29, 31, 33, 34, 37, 40, 43, 44, 46


----------



## jrock (Dec 30, 2007)

Any news on the Q or Derby?
Jon


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Attagirl Lainee, getting the Buttlet into the open water blind!!

Ain't it good??!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Howard,

Well it felt good until I had to yell "No HERE!" We had a pretty blind going up front, but lost him in the hazard.....then went over to the Am and proceeded to make a handler error and yell "NO HERE!" again <sigh> But then they scrapped the water blind in he Open and I was given a 2nd life line, but by the time we ran again, Butthead was frazzled and way nervous, couldn't get him to look out....poor boy.....oh well, we came close, but close ain't good enough.....now he is off to let Uncle Mark run him for a while.....maybe next year we will do better in the Open.....there is always the next trial, right?

FOM


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Sorry Lainee, I was pulling for you and Butt-lett! 

but, as they say, a bad day at a field trial is better than any day at the office!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Dang, I'm sorry Lainee 

Better luck next trial!


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Just got off the phone with Rainbolt and The Wonder Dog Ramsie (aka Cisco’s momma) placed 2nd in the AM and finished her AFC at the same time. 

Congratulations to all the Rainbolts!!


Edited for K.G.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

In the Am or in the Open?

kg


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

A Huge Congrats to Paul "Long Hair" Rainbolt and Ramsey! Good things happen to good people! Thanks for spicing up that pedigree some more!

The Tulsa Gang is very proud of you guys!

Rich Davis


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Outstanding! Kudos to Paul and "Ramsie!"

kg


----------



## jrock (Dec 30, 2007)

Has anyone heard anything about the Q or Derby yet?


----------



## Art Geddes (Aug 30, 2003)

Way to go, Paul, She has been running so good lately!

Art


----------



## Bill Burks (Jan 25, 2003)

Congratulations Paul !!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Great Job Ramsie and Paul!

Aaron


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

FOM said:


> .then went over to the Am and proceeded to make a handler error and yell "NO HERE!" again <sigh>
> FOM


twas no handler error but a dog error made by several other dogs on a very nice land triple

Amateur
1st Mootsie - Ted Shih
2nd Ramsie - Tulsa Slim - nice work, cute kid along for the weekend with his Dad
3rd ????? - Sharon Gierman
4th Jefe -Tim West

the 4th was a big time set of water marks, 9 back, 4 did it

A very nice and fun to run Amateur judged by Bob Larsen and Nik Koumoundouros, unfortunately Reggie could only be a good dog for one day....

FC-AFC Mad River's Maggie McBunn won the Open


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

HUGE CONGRATS to Paul and AFC Ramsie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATS to Tim and Jefe for his AM 4th.

CONGRATS also go to Rich, Pink and the RockErin gang for your Open 4th.


OPEN
1st Maggie H/Frank Baird
2nd Tommie H/Schrader
3rd Roux H/Schrader
4th Pink H/Joseph McCann
RJ Cruiser H/Schrader 
J Truman H/Schrader 
Gus O/H Gary Davidson

AMATEUR
1st Mootsie - Shih
2nd Ramsie - Rainbolt
3rd JR - Gierman
4th Jefe - West
RJ Aime - Carruth
J Mozzie - Shih 
Spur - Molthan 
Reggie - Aycock

QUAL
1st Duece H/Baird
2nd Ritzie - Sheppard
3rd Boo H/Price
4th Chef - Aycock
RJ Susie H/Schrader
J Rainey - Boley 
Ruby - Molthan

DERBY
1st Punch H/Hillman
2nd Breeze - Burson
3rd Haley - Haverstock
4th Diva H/Baird
RJ Capo H/McCann
J Psycho H/Withrow


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Judi,

Thanks so much for posting the "winners".

The Kansas Connection has been so anxious
to hear what was happening.

Congratulations to Joseph McCann and the
Gang and to all who came away a winner.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Congratulations to Paul Rainbolt on Ramsie's AFC.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

To all the hard working amateurs who who dedicate there time to put on and judge field trials for the simple love of the dogs, thank you for all you do. You have given me and my dog the opportunity to be successful and without your efforts there would not be an AFC Rockerins Riverdance. Sincerely, Paul Rainbolt


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Judy Carter and Red , Test dog, open water marks


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

1st Place- Frank Baird and FC/AFC Mad Rivers Maggie McBunn


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

2nd place FC Two Step Tomboy with Handler Bill Schrader


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

4th place Watermarks Think Pink with handler Joseph McCann,Owner Richard Davis, CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

The Cimarron RC has a very small membership. We could not have field trials if we didn't have the cooperation of a great many contestants who share their services during our trials. On behalf of our other members Frank Price, Kent and Judy Carter, Mike Loggins, Steve Schneeberger and Bruce Loefellholz, we want to thank all of our "honorary members" who pitch in and shoot fliers, take birds out, and down and generally are happy to contribute their services. 

Congratulations to all who took home ribbons, whatever the color. They are very valuable and should be cherished.

Thanks to our great judging teams this trial. Charley, Gary, Bob, Nick, Susie and Paul....Awesome tests!

They won't hear about it from this forum, but what an awesome venue for a field trial! The USDA Grazinglands Research Facility at Ft. Reno mowed pastures for us, opened their grounds to us, and gave total cooperation to make our trial happen. Thanks to Staff there for their support!

I have one congratulation not mentioned yet. Congraulations to owner Rich Davis and Joseph McAnn on their fourth in the Open with Pinky. She's a very young dog that is really coming on!

See you all back at Ft. Reno in the spring.

Al


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

OH Sharon Gierman Open JAM


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Open Jam, Bill Schrader with Cruiser


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Open Jam Bill Schrader and FC Truman


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Open JAM Gary Davidson and Gus


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

Congrats Frank Baird and FC/AFC Mad Rivers Maggie McBunn


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

To the CRC thanks for another great trial. This continues to be a very enjoyable trial to participate in. A big thanks to the judges and workers who put in some very long hours so the rest of us could play. 
Congrats to all the winners andthose who placed.

Congrats to Tom and Bill of Team TwoStep for getting qualified for Nat.

Congrats to Geirmans and JR on the Am 3nd... Chili is proud of his Daddy.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Congrats to "Uncle" Bill and the Two Step team!!! Great weekend!

Congrats to Mike & Rainy on their Qual. JAM!!


PS--Great photos.... thanks for posting!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Judy Carter and Red , Test dog, open water marks




Paul.....Congratulations to you, Gena and "Ramsie" !!! , AFC Rockerins Riverdance !!!

..and thank you so much for posting such great pictures..what a difference it makes to look at the results  

Judy


----------

